# Two Months to go and a little catching up



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Its the final push till I can kill coyote again. We have a season on them here that starts October 1. My hunting buddy just built a pole barn with a man cave attached for post hunt refreshments a lies. We are pretty excited to break it in.

I have been pretty busy working, remodeling my kitchen and bathroom, and fixing up the fishing cottage on the weekends. I have spent a couple of those weekend mornings fishing with the old man.

My shop has been down since the end of June. Once we get a few life details figured out, I will be back to making calls. Hopefully In October we will have things settled and I will be making calls again.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Love the man cave, too. I spend more time out there than in the house. TV, microwave, stereo, refrigerator and all the tools to make anything happen. And, we have a 100-yard firing range from the window right next to the wood stove, so we can shoot in any weather.

Good luck with the projects, Rick. Just don't get lost in them. Hope you and your father do well on the water, too.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Summer is zipping by, busy every day - daylight to dark, days are getting shorter already, back to 100 degree temps..


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Glad to see you on again, dont work to hard on any project.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It sounds like you have been busy enough. It keeps you out of trouble!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yup. I am nearing the end on the kitchen. I have to replace a tile. Some idiot dropped a hammer on it. Waiting for a microwave for above the stove, and a pot and pan rack then the kitchen will be done. Bathroom is done. I finished that first.

The cottage is always a work in progress. I think my old man just needs something to be working on.

Glen, your man cave sounds awesome. We can't do a firing range because he is in the town. I think the neighbors will be upset if we pinned a target on their garage lol.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Summers are short, and always packed full of things that need to get done, but I'm starting to get anxious for the snow to fly and the fur to get prime. Hope you get your shop in order cuz I still have some wood I need to send your way.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Rick, I have a kitchen that could use a remodel job also. Seeing as how you are experianced now....................................................................................................


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Wayne it appears your going to need new shipping info for me. I will know more in a few weeks but... We are moving to Syracuse, NY. All that hard work on the house and... Now I gotta give it up lol.

DW it was not too bad. I liked the work, just don't tell my wife I am planning on milking this come Huntin season, and would do it again. If I lived closer to you, I certainly would assist. Heck I might be doing a remodel again sooner than I would have thought.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

You're moving in the wrong direction... Go West Young man. Just not to far West


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

azpredatorhunter said:


> You're moving in the wrong direction... Go West Young man. Just not to far West


Lol.... I've had that thought.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

If you go to far West - don't forget to pack the dress!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

hassell said:


> If you go to far West - don't forget to pack the dress!!!


HAHAHAHAHA


----------

